# New pics of my 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a few pics with some minor modifications I made to my Defy Advanced 1. I changed out the black stock bar tape for Lizard Skins red bar tape. The seatpost clamp was changed out from black to red. I also swapped out the black/white saddle for a Selle Italia carbon saddle with a cutout and 155 cm width. I have just basic bottle holders on it for now, but will swap those out soon. 

I think by the end of this year, I'm going to make a group set change. I really don't like SRAM. Never had it before, and will not buy a bike with it again. I'm hoping to find a good deal on either Campy or a Dura Ace group set.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I was just looking at one of these last night. Why don't you like the SRAM components?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

View attachment 255676
looks familiar Campy rocks! Enjoy you new Giant.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Now I wish I had Campy on mine!! 

The SRAM Force front dreailer keeps going out of synch. Sometimes, well, most of the time, it doesn't want to change from the small to large chainring. I've had that thing adjusted numerous times. It might last for a few rides, then back to the same old thing. I'm just fed up with SRAM. The last time I was in my LBS, they offered to swap it out for Smimano 105's for free, but I didn't want to go down in groupsets. By the end of this year, I should be able to go Campy or Dura Ace. I know PBK, Ribble, or Evans Cycles out of the UK normally has a sale after Thanksgiving to clear out the previous year's groupsets. I'll need a new hub if I go Campy, but think I might do it. I wonder how much I could sell my SRAM Force for?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Just get an Ultegra FD. It's an inherent issue and easily fixed. The rest of the group isn't going to work significantly better with Shimano and you'll be out significant cash for no reason.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a bummer. Why didn't you get the Defy Advanced 2 with Ultegra? With the $$$ savings you could had gotten a sweet set of wheels.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Defy said:


> That's a bummer. Why didn't you get the Defy Advanced 2 with Ultegra? With the $$$ savings you could had gotten a sweet set of wheels.


Unfortunately, when I bought this bike, there weren't any Giant Defy Advanced bikes available with any type of Shimano components available, including Di2. They were all scheduled to be delivered in March through May. When I ordered the bike before Christmas, SRAM equipment was the only thing available. I didn't want to wait 4-5 months for a bike to get in. I wanted it then. I'm sure I'll have some luck selling off the SRAM Force groupset later this year. 

And as a side note, the owner of the LBS I bought the bike from, worked very meticulously to adjust everything with a fine tooth comb. I've riddend the bike over 100 miles since last week, and haven't had any shifting problems since. Hope it stays in tune. The bike rides as smooth as a Cadillac. It's the smoothest and most comfortable riding bike I've ever had!!


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

hey adjtogo, if you plan on selling your force groupset can you shoot me a pm? I'll probably be interested in swapping the groupset on my defy advanced at that time too, just want to get through the winter with my current tiagra set-up. thanks


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

verycreativeusername said:


> hey adjtogo, if you plan on selling your force groupset can you shoot me a pm? I'll probably be interested in swapping the groupset on my defy advanced at that time too, just want to get through the winter with my current tiagra set-up. thanks


Sure will. I need to get through Christmas and into 2013 before I can afford it.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

adjtogo said:


> And as a side note, the owner of the LBS I bought the bike from, worked very meticulously to adjust everything with a fine tooth comb. I've riddend the bike over 100 miles since last week, and haven't had any shifting problems since. Hope it stays in tune. The bike rides as smooth as a Cadillac. It's the smoothest and most comfortable riding bike I've ever had!!


very good. I hope it stays in tune too. I rode that bike during the demo days and actually really liked the SRAM double shift. First time riding a bike powered by SRAM. 

Also, I believe Giants warranty is lifetime on the frame and 1 year on components. If it keep screwing up on you maybe you can submit a warranty claim. It's ridiculous that you can pay $3700 on a bike and this happens. Also the 105 is like 2.5 steps down based on how these components are priced. 

I have a 2010 Defy advanced 2 and yes it is silky smooth. Your bike was equally silky smooth when I test rode it but had more life and snap to it. Closer to the TCR in that I felt like I could accelerate faster on it. That's a great bike. Best of both worlds.


----------

